# puppy weight



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

just took bess for her seconed injections, they weighed her and shes 2.3kg or 5lb 1 if u prefere. she is 10 weeks old. is this small for a cockerpoo (her mum is a show type cocker, her dad a miniture poodle) or is she about right (just wondered how much ur cockerpoos weighed and the size they have turned out to be thanks muchly


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Kate

Ted was 2kg when he went for his second injection and weighs 11kg now ( 16months) which I think is about right.
He is working cocker/minature cross.
So I think Bess is doing fine.


----------



## BenandGen (Jul 3, 2012)

We took Busby for his 2nd injection yesterday and he weighed 2.9kg. Busby is a worker cocker spaniel/ miniature poodle mix.


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

ive just replied to yours also lol x


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

When I took Minnie for her 2nd vaccination she was 1.3kg, the vet says shes perfectly healthy just an extremely small 'poo 

She's almost 4 months now and I'm wondering how much weight she's actually put on? You can tell she's blossomed in the past few weeks! She's still so diddy compared to another cockapoo I know!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

When we took Merlin for his second injection (2 weeks ago) he was 3.85kg, goin to try and weigh him ourselves today. He is quite chunky but also quite fluffy.


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

Enzo is 20 weeks & weighs 9.5kg! Definitely a bigger version lol! not fat or overweight though just a big boy with big paws!. His sister from a previous litter, which my breeder still has is big for a cockapoo too


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Dexter is 7 months and 10 kg


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola was 1.75kg at 10 weeks, 2 kg at 12 weeks, and now 3kg at 14 weeks. Her dad was a toy poodle and mum working cocker! You weights sound about right.. However it's extremely variable due to the mix breed. As long as she is healthy and gaining some weight and her body feels ok then your good.


----------

